
Apple launched a website to prove the App Store isn’t a monopoly - onyva
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/29/apple-launched-a-website-to-prove-the-app-store-isnt-a-monopoly.html
======
haspoken
"84% of apps are free, and developers pay nothing to Apple.

Like any fair marketplace, developers decide what they want to charge from a
set of price tiers. We only collect a commission from developers when a
digital good or service is delivered through an app."

I believe it is 99 USD per membership year to have apps in the app store.

Not exactly what I consider to be nothing.

